# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Medikamentenversorgung ADT im Ausland

## banana

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, wie ich als DAK-Patient meine Versorgung mit 3-Monats-Spritze Trenantone und Monatsration Apalutamid (mit über 4.000,-/Monat sehr teuer) auch im Ausland sicherstellen kann? ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige hier, der länger als 3 Wochen ins Ausland (meist Spanien) fährt oder dort einen Zweitwohnsitz hat.

Mein Arzt sagt, er kann mir keinen Vorrat verschreiben, und die DAK sagt, ich müsse mir das im Ausland verschreiben lassen - bisher fehlt mir aber noch die nicht ganz unwichtige Aussage, dass sie die Kosten dann auch übernimmt ...

Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?

Liebe Grüße,

Peter

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Peter.

Wir sind viel in Spanien, wir haben dort ein Boot und eine Holzhütte.

Zu den kleineren Wehwehchen kann ich sagen, dass alles über meine private Reiseversicherung bezahlt wurde.

Falls es einmal größere Probleme gibt, wurde mir von meiner GVK (hier AOK) versichert, dass nach Absprache, auch größere Summen bezahlt werden.
Ich denke, dass wird auch bei der DAK so laufen.

Soll heißen: Setze dich mit deiner KV in Verbindung, und frage nach, ob sie die Kosten im Ausland für dich übernehmen.
Es gibt ein Abkommen für die EU, welches hauptsächlich für Rentner zugeschnitten wurde.

Notfalls müsstest du, wenn du außerhalb der EU bist, sonst erst einmal in Vorkasse gehen, und hoffen, dass die GKV es auf Antrag übernimmt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## banana

Danke, Hartmut! Mit dem Segelboot waren wir auch viel in Spanien unterwegs. Jetzt mit Häuschen. 
Über die sehr hilfreiche Kontaktstelle für grenzüberschreitende Gesundheitsversorgung, https://eu-patienten.de, habe ich noch mehr dazu erfahren. Ist alles nicht einfach, aber wenn ich´s rausgekriegt habe und es wirklich in der Praxis klappt, werde ich hier berichten.

Mast & Schotbruch, Peter

----------

